# INFO...every wee bit helps.



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for the views posted in reply,i will take all onboard for future consideration.As for my initial post being seen as VAGUE, i beg to differ as i put forward a couple of queries ,which would enable me to understand the geography of some areas through the experiences of others who have travelled through Portugal,which in turn will save me time and money when my time comes.Once again thanks for all opinions and pointers, Eddie


----------

